# This fits our cars !



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

BMW Shoulder Seat Belt Holder ( See Ebay Item # 180615110198 ) is adjustable with regard to length
and therefor does allow the hole openings to line up with the metal posts on our Front Head Rests. Stops
your belts from having to be searched for when they drop near floor level. Note: There are four rubber 
grommets, two for each holder, that are removable. Found fitment much easier with their removal, since
one has a larger opening than the other, and you need to be careful when sliding the unit to its furthest
width, in order to match up the to the openings on our posts, since the slide-pins are metal but the rest of
the unit is black plastic. Take your time and if the rods come out, you can simply slide them in again in order
to set the desired extra wide' width needed for our cars.


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

That's a great idea.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

ddaarr said:


> That's a great idea.


I'm sure BMW Parts Dept also has them but check pricing since these are $38.70 with Free Shipping
at the Ebay listing I posted


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

hey do you have a picture of these on your seat?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Vwguy026 said:


> hey do you have a picture of these on your seat?


The 'slide-in' loop that holds the shoulder harness belt is connected on a hinged section
that rests directly above the back-rest release situated at the upper corner of the front seat.
Once you slide the belt through it, the belt simply hangs straight down at the edge of the
seat. If you need to lift the back-rest release on the seat, the hinge I mentioned allows you to 
lift the belt and thereby makes it simple to activate the plastic 'lift release' in order to gain access
to the rear seat. Sorry, don't have any photos but you can find some on Google by plotting in
Photos of BMW Part No. 52302208036.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

I looked this part up on Amazon and it got nothing but negative reviews. Apparently the hook that holds the seatbelt in place is designed to break away, meaning if there's too much tension it will separate and fall apart. Apparently the connection is weak and it comes apart too easily. It might need to be glued together to actually work.
I've got some eBay bucks accumulated that will be available in a week and I might try it anyway. With the shoulder pad I have on, the belt doesn't retract like it should when I take it off and it's not convenient to have to hunt around for the latch each time. This device seems like it will do the trick.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Silver StarBug said:


> I looked this part up on Amazon and it got nothing but negative reviews. Apparently the hook that holds the seatbelt in place is designed to break away, meaning if there's too much tension it will separate and fall apart. Apparently the connection is weak and it comes apart too easily. It might need to be glued together to actually work.
> I've got some eBay bucks accumulated that will be available in a week and I might try it anyway. With the shoulder pad I have on, the belt doesn't retract like it should when I take it off and it's not convenient to have to hunt around for the latch each time. This device seems like it will do the trick.


This unit is a re-designed, improved one, that has a non-tension 'hook' for the belt to slide through. 
The 'hook' section, when lifted for access to the back-rest release 'lift' button, is held onto the main
section of the unit via two simple 'C' shaped clips that clip onto two small studs. Flexibility is excellent
to allow for up and down movement of the hook. The two 'C' shaped clips, and connecting studs, are 
a decent strength plastic......but they are still plastic. If you don't force the 'C' clips onto the attaching
studs when you connect the 'hook' to the main unit, there's no tension and therefore no reason for the
'C' clips to break unless the unit you receive is defective to begin with. Since it is an 'approved' BMW part,
quality should be good. If the small clip(s) were to break, a bit of Krazy Glue would insure a quick, strong
repair in my opinion since, as I stated, there is no tension on the belt holder portion of the unit. I've had them
in the car for a few weeks now and am more than satisfied with them.

P.S. - Haven't received them yet but I did order a set of two 'Seat Belt Clip Buckle Extenders' - See
Ebay Item # 271514000120. These will a bit of height to the seat belt clip holders, for easier 
access to buckling up.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

ridgemanron said:


> This unit is a re-designed, improved one, that has a non-tension 'hook' for the belt to slide through.
> The 'hook' section, when lifted for access to the back-rest release 'lift' button, is held onto the main


When I order these, how would I know if I get the improved version? Is it from the same listing, #180615110198 that you mentioned in your first post? 

I asked the seller about this and this is what he said: "I would recommend not buying these unless you intend on modifying them otherwise they will break away and you won't be happy with them."

:what:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Silver StarBug said:


> When I order these, how would I know if I get the improved version? Is it from the same listing, #180615110198 that you mentioned in your first post?
> 
> I asked the seller about this and this is what he said: "I would recommend not buying these unless you intend on modifying them otherwise they will break away and you won't be happy with them."
> 
> :what:


If you go to - bmwtopekaparts.com and scroll down to the dark grey area of the page, you can plot in the
Part Number - 52302208036. You will then see them listed as individual 'right and left' units. If you then 
'click on' to the 'View Part Diagram Item #3', the part is shown and this is the NEW version. They have to
be ordered individually at this site (one for the right seat and one for the left seat). 

You will note that these re-engineered units are flat with the 'hook' belt holder not curving around the
edge of the front seat backrest like the discontinued design did. If you want to see the problematic, original
version, it can be seen an an Ebay site from the U.K.. Simply go to Ebay.com and plot in Item No. 190773604370
and you will see how the 'hook' wasn't at the furthest end of the unit with the end section of the part curving
around the edge of the backrest.

P.S. - Comparison photos can be seen at the Ebay site for the purchase I made. Go to Ebay.com and plot in
Item # 111758277093. The 'dark' photo on the left is the old version. The two 'lighter' photos to the
right are the re-engineered units. Flat from end to end.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

Thank you for your help with this. I think I will go to my local BMW dealership and have a look in person at what they have.



ridgemanron said:


> P.S. - Comparison photos can be seen at the Ebay site for the purchase I made. Go to Ebay.com and plot in
> Item # 111758277093. The 'dark' photo on the left is the old version. The two 'lighter' photos to the
> right are the re-engineered units. Flat from end to end.


I don't see the comparison photos, sorry.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Silver StarBug said:


> Thank you for your help with this. I think I will go to my local BMW dealership and have a look in person at what they have.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the comparison photos, sorry.


I left a digit out of the Ebay U.K. Item #. It should be - 190773604370. This shows the old version.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

Grumble... I feel like such a dunder head! I don't see the difference!!! :banghead:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Old one has a curved design with an end section that curves over the end of the backrest. The 'hook'
belt holder is positioned further inward, not at the end of the piece.

The new one is completely flat with the 'hook' belt holder not draping over the edge of the backrest
with the 'hook' attached as an extension at the end of the piece.

If you examine the photos at the Ebay UK ad - (Item # 190773604370) you will see that they are actually
showing photos of both the old and the new one. The old one can be clearly seen on the beige seat where
the end drapes over the edge with the 'hook' further inward. 

The photos showing dual pieces are for the new version and are flat with the 'hook' at the end of the unit.

Also - It's a good thing that they changed the design since the old one would have draped over the back rest
release on our front seats and prevented its use. The new (flat) one doesn't interfere with the 'release' since
it hovers over it with the hinge allowing it to be raised without applying any tension. When it returns to its
flat position, there is ample space between the 'release' and the hinge.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

Now I see it! Thank you so much for explaining! My blond roots are showing... 

My passenger door handle is sticking, so while I go get that looked at tomorrow, I will swing by the BMW dealer and see if they have the seatbelt holder. 

:wave:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Silver StarBug said:


> Now I see it! Thank you so much for explaining! My blond roots are showing...
> 
> My passenger door handle is sticking, so while I go get that looked at tomorrow, I will swing by the BMW dealer and see if they have the seatbelt holder.
> 
> :wave:


Just want to remind you that they are individually marked 'R' and 'L', and note that since one of the BMW
headrest 'poles' are thicker than the other, be sure to 'pop out' the rubber grommets in the center holes so
the unit has no resistance when you slide them on our headrest 'poles' which are of uniform thickness. Once
the headrest is snugly lowered onto the backrest ledge they will not slide from side to side even though the
pole holes are larger than our poles. If you raise the headrests for height re-positioning you may want to 
fit some form of rubber grommets onto the poles. As I stated, the ones that come with the units have different
size openings and one side will therefor not slide freely down our poles. Don'r know if the rubber grommets 
that come with the units are able to ordered individually. If so, an extra set for each unit will enable you to have
ones with larger hole openings, which our poles would require. I don't move the height of my headrests so they
weren't needed by me. And lastly, the setting of the two metal slide-pins that are inside inside each unit are
going to have to be positioned to their furthest width in order for the holes to line up to our 'very wide set' poles.
They are removable for re-positioning but tend to 'stick' when trying to slide them into a different set position 
and have to be handled with care since they connect to plastic 'catches' inside the back side of the units. Those
upper and lower pins, when you look at them visually, need to match up with regard to positioning so there is no
stress placed on any part of the plastic body section.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

Got them! I only installed the driver one, since my passengers are usually only kids, which I only allow in the back seat.
So far so good, but the hinged thing keeps coming off. If I pull too hard on the belt, the hook comes off and goes flying into the back seat. It didn't break, though, so that's a good thing. I think in time, I might get out the Super Glue...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you glue the hinge closed, I would think you aren't going to be able to activate
the hinge upward anymore which allows you to activate the backrest release that
sits directly under the hinge. If you can lessen the tension on the belt itself so that 
it is resting down the corner of the backrest and not away from the backrest, once
you seat yourself, the chest portion of the belt should be able to be positioned across
your chest with minimal tension. My hinge came off once but not anymore over the last 
few weeks, ever since I remembered to position the chest pad so that it sits 'hanging'
down the furthest left portion of the backrest when I'm leaving the car.

Note; Drape your VW chest pad a bit further inward so it drapes down on the corner of
the backrest panel that your back leans against. The position of it in your photo was what 
I found problematic when trying to buckle up.


----------



## Silver StarBug (May 13, 2015)

I will try that; thank you so much again!


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Silver StarBug said:


> I will try that; thank you so much again!


You're welcome and Good Luck !


----------

